# موضوع الأسبوع رقم (4) :: التحليل الإحصائي للعمليات كأحد أدوات التحسين



## فتوح (19 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




موضوع هذا الأسبوع له أهمية عظيمة جداً لدى جميع المهندسين وغير المهندسين كذلك فهو يتحدث عن 

التحليل الإحصائي للعمليات كأحد ادوات التحسين

فيوجد لدى الكثير منا بيانات وأرقام ولكن القليل منا هو من يستفيد من هذه البيانات التي تعتبر ثروة وذلك عن طريق تحليل هذه البيانات واستخدامها في اتخاذ قرار قد يكون مصيري وكذلك استخدامها للتحسين وغيره ... فكيف يكون ذلك؟؟؟ إنه يكون سهلاً لمن سهل الله له استخدام الأسلوب الأمثل في التحليل واستخراج العلاقات بين ما لديه من متغيرات وعوامل.

هذا موضوعنا لهذا الأسبوع 

شاركونا بأفكاركم وخبراتكم عن:

الأساليب الإحصائية المختلفة 

كيف نحدد المتغيرات؟

وما هي أنواعها؟؟

ما هو التحليل الإرتباطي؟

ما هو التحليل الإنتشاري؟

ما هو التحليل الإنحداري سواء البسيط أو المتعدد؟؟

وما رأيكم بالحديث عن التنبؤ والسلاسل الزمنية؟؟؟

ما هي أهم البرامج الإحصائية على الحاسب الآلي؟؟؟

وغير ذلك من أدوات التحليل الإحصائي وكيفية الإستفادة منه:77: 

يكون الموضوع شاملاً إذا كانت به بعض دراسات الحالة فهل لديكم بعضها لتنشروه لنا؟؟

هل لديك مشكلة في تحليل بعض البيانات ؟؟؟ أكتبها ويصلك الحل إن شاء الله؟؟؟

ساعد إخوانك واكتب فائدة أو معلومة أو مثال لديك فكما هو معلوم فإن زكاة العلم نشره:12:​


----------



## فتوح (19 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حياكم الله بكل خير

من أفضل ما يقوم به المحلل الإحصائي أن يعمل اطار تحليلي حتى يرتب فيه أفكاره ويسير على نهجه في عملية التحليل وإليكم هذا الإطار والي انتهجته في دراسة قمت بها لأحد العمليات وعرضته على مجموعة كبيرة من المتخصصين فلاقى قبولاً منهم


----------



## محمد فوزى (19 نوفمبر 2006)

التحليل الاحصائى المبسط
هو احد الادوات الهامة جدا فى اتخاذ القرارات سواء كانت قرارات ادارية او ماليه او فنية وذلك لتطوير وتحسين مستوى العملية الادارية او المالية او الفنية ويجب على ادارة كل مؤسسة وضع الاساليب المناسبة لها بحيث تمتاز بسرعة جمع البيانات وسهولة فهمها وامكانية تنفيذ متطلباتها وحل المشاكل يكون على اساس النظرية القائلة بأن حل 20% من المشاكل ( اى اكثر تكرارا ) يوفر 80% من الوقت والجهد وحل المشاكل ايضا بتحليل اسباب الخطأ الذى عواملهman -machine- method- material 
والاساليب الاحصائيه على سبيل المثال الجداول - الخرائط - المؤشرات ......)
وهذا مثال على مؤشر الجودة quality index


1- يتم تطبيق مؤشر الجودة فى الشركات والمؤسسات التى عندها نظام للجودة من مراقبة جودة مكونات ومنتج نهائى بالاضافه لقسم توكيد الجودة

2- يقوم قسم توكيد الجودة بوضع معايير مؤشر الجودة بان تكون درجة القياس 100 درجة مثلا

3- يتم اخذ عينة واحدة من كل موديل او منتج ( بعد اجازتها من قسم تفتيش النتج النهائى ) لاجراء قياس مؤشر الجودة عليها

4- يقوم مراجع الجودة ( القائم بالقياس ) بإعادة فحص العينة طبقا لمعايير الجودة المحددة للمنتج داخل الشركة

5- يقوم المراجع بتسجيل الأخطاء المكتشفة فى تقرير مؤشر الجودة والذى يحتوى على 

رسم او صورة للمنتج

يتم الإشارة على الرسم برقم الخطأ



التاريخ اسم المنتج رقم الخطأ وصف الخطأ درجة تقييم الخطأ
1 ............... ...................
2 ................ ..................

3 .................. ................
مجموع الأخطاء
مؤشر الجودة = 100 - مجموع الأخطاء

* درجة تقييم الخطأ يتم وضع معيار لها مثل :
درجة واحدة للخطأ الصغير الذى لا يلاحظة العميل ( المشترى للمنتج )
3 درجات للخطأ الذى يلاحظة العميل وغير مؤثر على وظيفة المنتج
5 درجات للخطأ الذى يلاحظة العميل و مؤثر على وظيفة المنتج
20 للخطأ المؤثر على وظيفة المنتج وعلى حياة العميل

يتم رفع تقرير مؤشر الجودة للمدير العام مباشرة لإخطارة بحالة المنتج مثلا المستوى 90% او 96%
يتم اخطار قسم تفتيش المنتج النهائى والاقسام الانتاجية بالتقرير لتلافى الملاحظات فيما بعد

يتم عمل التقرير بصورة دورية


----------



## شيت الفيتوري (20 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة ياشباب و لكن ماذا عن تصميم الالة الحاسبة عن طريق برنامج المات لاب و بالاخص الازرار باك و الجدر التربيعي ؟
و شكراً


----------



## ناهد طه (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
من أنجح البرامج اللإحصائية برنامج spss.


----------



## محمد الباشتلى (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
زكاة العلم انتشاره " احب ان اعرف الكثير عن التحليل العددى " وما هو الفرق بين التحليل العددى والاحصائى 
وشكراّ،،، لكل من ساهم فى الاعداد


----------



## فتوح (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*تحليل مصفوفة الانتشار Correlation Matrix Plot*

تحليل مصفوفة الانتشار Correlation Matrix Plot​
يرجع اسم هذه الأداة إلى المظهر الواضح لأسلوب عرض البيانات المراقبة في الشكل حيث تعرض تلك البيانات بشكل انتشاري هنا وهناك، ومع ذلك فهي تعتبر أداة ممتازة للرقابة على الجودة والتي توضح كيف أن أحد الجوانب في العملية مرتبط ارتباطاً واضحاً ومباشراً بجانب آخر مختلف في نفس العملية.
إن أبسط طريقة لتحديد ما إذا كانت علاقة السبب والأثر موجودة هي إعداد خريطة الانتشار أو الرسم المبعثر كما يطلق عليه البعض. ويبين الشكل العلاقة بين المتغيرات الثمانية التي تؤثر في عملية الدهان وهي المساحة المدهونة وكمية البودرة المستهلكة وعدد الفلات بار والغاز وعدد الساعات المتاحة وعدد الألوان وعدد المشغولات وعدد ساعات التشغيل. فمثلاً لتمثيل العلاقة بين المساحة المدهونة والبودرة، ترسم كمية البودرة على محور (X) وهو المتغير المستقل. المتغير المستقل عادة ما يكون تحت التحكم. ويوجد على محور (Y) المساحة المدهونة وهو متغير معتمد، أو مستجيب (تابع).

وأمثلة أخرى لهذه العلاقة كما يلي:

عدد الفلات بار والمساحة المدهونة.

الغاز المستهلك والمساحة المدهونة.

عدد ساعات التشغيل والمساحة المدهونة.

وهناك عدة خطوات بسيطة في إعداد خريطة الانتشار. فتجمع البيانات كأزواج مرتبة (X،Y). وتراقب كمية البودرة(السبب) وتقاس المساحة المدهونة (الأثر). تجة. ويعد المقياسان الأفقي والرأسي بأعلى قيم على اليمين لمحور X وفي القمة لمحور Y. وبعد تسمية المقياسان يتم تمثيل البيانات على الرسم كما في الشكل، وبعد الانتهاء من رسم خريطة الانتشار يمكن تقويم العلاقة أو الارتباط بين المتغيرين.

1.	العلاقة بين المساحة المدهونة والبودرة هي علاقة خطية وطردية قوية، لأنه من الممكن تصور وجود خط مستقيم تقع النقط من حوله وقريبة منه وإن كانت لا تمر جميعها به. وكذلك العلاقة بين المساحة المدهونة وعدد الفلات بار، وبين المساحة المدهونة وعدد ساعات التشغيل الفعلية، وبين البودرة وعدد الفلات بار، وبين البودرة وعدد ساعات التشغيل الفعلية، وبين عدد الفلات بار وعدد ساعات التشغيل الفعلية.

2.	يبين الشكل أن هناك علاقة طردية متوسطة بين المساحة المدهونة وعدد الساعات المتاحة ولكن تحتاج إلى زيادة من الدراسة والبحث لتحديدها، وكذلك بين المساحة المدهونة وعدد المشغولات، وأيضاً بين 

البودرة والغاز، وبين البودرة وعدد الساعات المتاحة، وبين البودرة وعدد المشغولات، وبين الغاز وعدد الساعات المتاحة، والغاز مع عدد الفلات بار،والغاز مع عدد الساعات الفعلية، وعدد الساعات المتاحة مع عدد الفلات بار ومع عدد ساعات التشغيل.

3.	باقي العلاقات معظمها طردية ضعيفة، وعلى سبيل المثال البودرة مع المشغولات، وكذلك الغاز مع عدد المشغولات، والمشغولات مع الساعات المتاحة.

4.	توجد علاقة واحدة عكسية ولكن ضعيفة بين البودرة مع عدد الألوان.

5.	لم يستدل على وجود علاقة بين عدد الألوان وباقي المتغيرات، وإن بدت مع ساعات التشغيل طردية ضعيفة.

6.	شكل انتشار كلاً من عدد الفلات بار وعدد ساعات التشغيل الفعلية مع باقي المتغيرات متشابهان تماماً مما يعني أن أحدهما يرتبط بالآخر فالتأثير في أحدهما يتبعه تأثير في الآخر وفي نفس الاتجاه وكذلك فوجود أحدهما في دراسة المتغيرات يغني عن وجود الآخر.






شكل مصفوفة الانتشار بين متغيرات عملية الدهان الثمانية​


----------



## أبوغسان (20 نوفمبر 2006)

تقنية مربع كاي ؟ هل من شرح مبسط له


----------



## أبوغسان (20 نوفمبر 2006)

وهل هناك امكانية للحصول على نسخة من برنامج تحليل احصائي في هذا الموقع


----------



## ابو مرتضى (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم
ارجو الافاده من خلال (ان وجد) التحليل لادارة المصانع والمعامل والمشاريع هل هناك ربط بين هذا وذاك وان وجد ارجو ارساله للاستفاده
وقبل هذا وذاك اقول بارك الله فيكم وفي مساعيكم لافادة اخوانكم ونتمنى ان نشارككم بالمعلومات انشاء الله
تحياتي واحترامي للمنتدى واعضائه *


----------



## almawred_s (20 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير 
موضوع مهم جدا
ارجو الافاده من خلال ان وجد التحليل لادارة المشاريع
مع شكري وتقديري لادارة المنتدى واعضائه


----------



## فتوح (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*2 التحليل الترابطيAnalysis Correlation*

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

أقول للأخوة الذين يتساألون عن تطبيق التحليل الإحصائي فأقول لا يوجد شئ لا يمكن تطبيق التحليل الإحصائي عليه فكل عمل من الممكن وصفه أو عده وهو مكون من عملية أو أكثر يتبعها متغيرات فالأمر ميسر جداً والحمد لله فالمهم هو أن يكون لديك تسجيل بالبيانات ثم يمكن التعامل معها من خلال الأداة التي تناسبها 



2 التحليل الترابطيAnalysis Correlation​

الارتباط بين متغيرين (أو ظاهرتين) أو أكثر هو علاقة إذا وجدت تعني أنه إذا حدث تغير في أحد المتغيرين فإن المتغير الآخر يميل إلى التغير كذلك إما في نفس الاتجاه أو في الاتجاه المضاد. يكون الارتباط بين المتغيرين طردياً (موجباً) إذا حدث التغير بين المتغيرين في نفس الاتجاه أي إذا زادت قيمة المتغير الأول فإن قيمة المتغير الثاني تميل إلى الزيادة بصفة عامة. والعكس بالعكس. ويسمى الارتباط بين المتغيرين ارتباطاً عكسياً (سالباً) إذا حدث في الظاهرتين في الاتجاه المضاد، أي إذا زادت قيمة المتغير الأول فإن قيمة المتغير الثاني تميل إلى النقصان، والعكس بالعكس. وتقاس درجة العلاقة بين المتغيرين بمقياس يسمى معامل الارتباط Correlation Coefficient ويرمز له بالرمز r علماً بأن هذا الارتباط إذا وجد فقد يكون خطياً أو غير خطي، أما إذا كان التغير في أحد المتغيرين لا يؤثر في المتغير الثاني فينعدم الارتباط بين المتغيرين ويسمى ارتباطاً صفرياً. وللارتباط الخطي معامل يسمى معامل الارتباط الخطي لبيرسون والذي اكتشفه كارل بيرسون (1867-1936) Pearson وخصائص معامل الارتباط هي -1 ≤ r ≤ 1، فإذا كانت r ≥ 0 + ve يكون الارتباط طردياً، ويكون عكسيا إذا كانت r ≤ 0 – ve، أما إذا كانت r = 0 ينعدم الارتباط بين المتغيرين، وإذا كانت r = 1 يكون الارتباط تاماً إذا كانت جميع النقاط تقع على خط مستقيم واحد، ومن خصائص معامل الارتباط أيضاً أنه لا تتغير قيمته إذا طرحنا أو جمعنا عدداً ثابتاً من جميع قيم المتغير الأول، وعدداً ثابتاً آخر من جميع قيم المتغير الثاني.
لا توجد حدود عامة لتفسير قيمة الارتباط بين الصفر، 1 ولكن يمكن الاسترشاد بالجدول رقم (4-1).







جدول (4- 1) تفسير قيمة معامل ارتباط بيرسون





جدول (4-2) الارتباط الخطي المتعدد بين المتغيرات في عملية الدهان​
وبدراسة علاقة الارتباط بين المتغيرات الثمانية المؤثرة في عملية.
ومن جدول رقم (4-2) نرى أن علاقة المساحة المدهونة مع باقي المتغيرات تكون قوية جداً مع البودرة، ومنخفضة مع الغاز، وارتباط متواضع مع عدد الساعات المتاحة، وارتباط قوي مع كل من عدد الفلات بار وعدد ساعات التشغيل الفعلية، وارتباط منخفض مع عدد المشغولات، وهناك قدر ضئيل من الارتباط مع عدد الألوان يمكن إهماله، ولشرح كل الارتباطات بين جميع المتغيرات يمكن تلخيصها في الجدول رقم (4-2).







جدول (4- 3) تفسير قيمة معامل ارتباط بيرسون بين متغيرات عملية الدهان​


----------



## hke (20 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




الموضوع له أهمية عظمى لدى جميع المهندسين ، الصناعيين وكل من له علاقة أو إهتمام بإستغلال التحليل الإحصائي بهدف تحسين الإنتاج والخدمات من ناحية وتقليل التكاليف من ناحية أخرى.


----------



## م.س.و (22 نوفمبر 2006)

هنا و لربط النظري مع العملي ، وضعت مؤشرات لحساب حوافز العمال المهنيين في الشركة التي أعمل بها ، و سأقدمها لكم بعد شرحها مختصراً ، و ربط المشاكل مع البيانات الأقتصادية الأخرى .


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ياريت لو تستعينو ب expremental design
لتقوتشي


----------



## محمد فوزى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

اثر معايير الجودة على التحليل الاحصائى
كلما كانت معايير قبول المنتج او رفضه بها سماحيات صغيرة Small Tolerance كانت العملية الانتاجية مكلفة وتحتاج ادوات ومعدات ذات دقة عالية حتى لا تزيد المرفوضات وتظهر فى التحليل الاحصائىstanderd Diviation والعكس صحيح ولذلك ينبغى ان يراعى العاملون فى مجال الجودة ان يحددوا هذه المعايير بدقة دون افراط يؤدى الى توقف الانتاج او كثرة المرفوضات ودون تفريط يؤدى الى عدم رضاء العميل عن جودة المنتج .


----------



## طه احمد منير (23 نوفمبر 2006)

هل لديكم فكرة عن طريقةاو نوعية طلاء الصفائح الخلوية وشكرا لكم وفقكم الله


----------



## مهندسه الطب (24 نوفمبر 2006)

التنبؤ والسلاسل الزمنية؟؟؟

هذا موضوع مهم جدا ارجو من لديه معلومات علمية موثوقة او مواقع على الانترنت تتحدث عنه المشاركة بها ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام.


----------



## محمد العدوى (24 نوفمبر 2006)

جميل جدا وفى انتظار المذيد


----------



## صافى (24 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## محمد العدوى (25 نوفمبر 2006)

thank u 4 evry body here am very happy in this


----------



## خالد1402 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك على المووووووووووووووووضع الجيييييييييييييييييد


----------



## م_ خليل (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*الموضوع مهم*

هذا الموضوع من المواضيع الهامة التى يعمل بها الصناعيون ولكنه مهمل فى عالمنا العربى لذا نرجو من اخواننا الذين يجيدونه ان يعطونا بعض من وقتهم ويرسلو لنا تجاربهم
شكرا


----------



## احمد ابراهيم شاهين (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*هام جدا*

اريد معلومات عن محاكاه النظم بالغه العربيه


----------



## احمد ابراهيم شاهين (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اريد معلومات عن محاكاه النظم بالغه العربيه


----------



## علي داود (30 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله بكل من نفع الناس


----------



## حسن هادي (30 نوفمبر 2006)

لعلي اجد ردا مناسبا بعد البحث في النت مع التحية


----------



## أوس أوس (30 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
زكاة العلم انتشاره " احب ان اعرف الكثير عن التحليل العددى " وما هو الفرق بين التحليل العددى والاحصائى 
وشكراّ،،، لكل من ساهم فى الاعداد


----------



## أوس أوس (30 نوفمبر 2006)

لعلي اجد ردا مناسبا بعد البحث في النت مع التحية


----------



## أوس أوس (30 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله بكل من نفع الناس


----------



## أوس أوس (30 نوفمبر 2006)

هذا الموضوع من المواضيع الهامة التى يعمل بها الصناعيون ولكنه مهمل فى عالمنا العربى لذا نرجو من اخواننا الذين يجيدونه ان يعطونا بعض من وقتهم ويرسلو لنا تجاربهم
شكرا


----------



## ناهد طه (2 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو أن تترجموا عناوين هذه الأساليب الكمية باللغة الإنجليزية: 
-البرمجة الخطية
-نظرية صفوف الانتظار
- التنبؤ
- نماذج المخزون
-نماذج الشبكات
- وتحليل نقط التعادل.


----------



## labeeb (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي على هذا الموضوع 
وكل من شارك وافادنا
الموضوع اكثر من رائع وان شاء الله نستفيد ونفيد
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (5 ديسمبر 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\pc4\My Documents\clip_image002.gif


----------



## abdo1 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء علي المجهود اللرائع


----------



## احمد منصف (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا للاخوة الاعزاء على هذا المجهود


----------



## لؤلؤة البحر (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك يا اخى الفاضل على الموضوع
الذى وصلنى ...............

لكن ارجو تزويدى ببحث مفصل يتضمن بيانات حول القنون الادارى اذا امكن ذلك 
هذا ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## لؤلؤة البحر (8 ديسمبر 2006)

اعتذر ارجو تزويدى ببحث مفصل عن القانون الادارى اذا امكن وشكرا


----------



## احمد منصف (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.Haythem (9 ديسمبر 2006)

thank you very much


----------



## اكرم خريسات (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الشكر الجزيل لكل الزملاء في المنتدى على التعاون المستمر


----------



## Eng.Haythem (2 يناير 2007)

أعلم أنه من أنجح البرامج اللإحصائية برنامج spss.
فهل هناك امكانية للحصول على نسخة من هذا البرنامج في هذا الموقع.
وشاكرين لكم تعاونكم ومجهوداتكم.


----------



## محمد البازي (10 يناير 2007)

الى المشرف على المنتدى ارجو التفضل بارسال رابط لموقع عن برنامج statistica v. 5ويفضل تبيان كيفيه الاستخدام للبرنامج وعرض توضيحي مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed emad (5 فبراير 2007)

Eng.Haythem قال:


> أعلم أنه من أنجح البرامج اللإحصائية برنامج spss.
> فهل هناك امكانية للحصول على نسخة من هذا البرنامج في هذا الموقع.
> وشاكرين لكم تعاونكم ومجهوداتكم.


 

وياريت لو في اي اتداه تعليميه لهذا البرنامج
وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فتوح (6 فبراير 2007)

Eng.Haythem قال:


> أعلم أنه من أنجح البرامج اللإحصائية برنامج spss.
> فهل هناك امكانية للحصول على نسخة من هذا البرنامج في هذا الموقع.
> وشاكرين لكم تعاونكم ومجهوداتكم.




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عندي برنامج SPSS وكذلك برنامج MINITAB ولكن حجم الملف كبير 

ومن الممكن لك أن تنزلهم من اميولا أو شيرازي فهما متوفران بكثرة

شكراً وجزاكم الله خيراً

وأنا مستعد بفضل الله لشرح ما تحتاجه في أي منهما


----------



## ahmed emad (11 فبراير 2007)

فتوح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> عندي برنامج SPSS وكذلك برنامج MINITAB ولكن حجم الملف كبير
> 
> ...


 
شكرا علي اهتمامك انا عندي spss واريد ان اتعلمه جيدا 

ياريت لو في اي ماده علميه ابداْ بها


احمد عماد


----------



## ahmed emad (11 فبراير 2007)

فتوح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> عندي برنامج SPSS وكذلك برنامج MINITAB ولكن حجم الملف كبير
> 
> ...


 
شكرا اخي العزيز علي اهتمامك 
انا عندي برنامج spss واريد ان اتعلمه بشكل جيد 
ياريت لو في اي اداه علميه من خلالها استطيع التعلم
وشكراااااااااا

احمد عماد


----------



## فتوح (12 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحباً أخي أحمد عماد

في الملف المرفق كتاب عن ال spss أسأل الله العظيم أن يكون مفيداً لك


----------



## ahmed emad (12 فبراير 2007)

فتوح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مرحباً أخي أحمد عماد
> 
> في الملف المرفق كتاب عن ال spss أسأل الله العظيم أن يكون مفيداً لك


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب جميل وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

وشكرااااااااااااا


----------



## ناهد طه (13 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نشكر الإخ المشرف علي الإفادات الطيبة، حقيقة نحن محتاجين لمثل هذه البرامج ،
برك الله فيكم


----------

